# Scybalous stools



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

Does anyone know if there's anything inherently harmful with having scybalous (pellet or "boulder" type) stools? I realize that having stools like this could be the result of something harmful. But, assuming an otherwise healthy person with IBS has scybalous stools, is there any evidence that these could damage the colon in any way? I could also ask if having overly formed stools, but not a slow transit time, could cause damage to the colon, or is it simply an issue of discomfort? thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Well you can get fissures or hemmroids and those are damaging to the colon. They are also very treatable though but you must go and see your Dr for a diagnosis and prescription.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Well you can get fissures or hemmroids and those are damaging to the colon. They are also very treatable though but you must go and see your Dr for a diagnosis and prescription.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

I guess I'm wondering about the surface of the colon, like scar tissue, colitis, or anything else that this kind of thing might cause. I'm asking because I have this type of thing every day, only I'm able to manage it so it isn't painful although not exactly comfortable. I've tried using fiber, etc, but the sycbalous stools are preferrable to the alternative which is many loose stools throughout the day. It's just easier to deal with for me. So I'm curious if I should be concerned with causing damage to my colon with sybalous stools everyday. My guess is that in my case they actually are formed in the sigmoid portion (ie near the end) anyway, so maybe that limits potential problems.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

I guess I'm wondering about the surface of the colon, like scar tissue, colitis, or anything else that this kind of thing might cause. I'm asking because I have this type of thing every day, only I'm able to manage it so it isn't painful although not exactly comfortable. I've tried using fiber, etc, but the sycbalous stools are preferrable to the alternative which is many loose stools throughout the day. It's just easier to deal with for me. So I'm curious if I should be concerned with causing damage to my colon with sybalous stools everyday. My guess is that in my case they actually are formed in the sigmoid portion (ie near the end) anyway, so maybe that limits potential problems.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think they are particularly dangerous. The colon mucosa (lining) will produce mucus if it is being irritated an that usually allows things to slide along. There isn't much in the medical lit using that term, which isn't helpful, but if there were lots of people being damaged by this you'd think there would be more articles about it.They may bother hemmies or fistula's, but even just a bit too firm a stool can cause this.Does fiber help at all, it can bulk up the stools and make them softer. So can a stool softener.Have you talked to the doctor about this?K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 06-26-2001).]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think they are particularly dangerous. The colon mucosa (lining) will produce mucus if it is being irritated an that usually allows things to slide along. There isn't much in the medical lit using that term, which isn't helpful, but if there were lots of people being damaged by this you'd think there would be more articles about it.They may bother hemmies or fistula's, but even just a bit too firm a stool can cause this.Does fiber help at all, it can bulk up the stools and make them softer. So can a stool softener.Have you talked to the doctor about this?K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 06-26-2001).]


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

I actually just learned of the term the other day, and it seems better than saying rabbit poo.I've tried fiber, but it doesn't seem to help too much. All my stools aren't scybalous, only first thing in the morning or in the evening, but I rarely can go in the evening because they are hard to pass at that time. It doesn't seem to matter if everything else is soft. I actually can have both scybalous and soft at one time. I think I get spasms in the sigmoid and that causes it. My transit time is actually on the quick side (less than 24 hours), so that makes me worry less about problems. I'll try fiber again and see what happens. I've mentioned it to MDs but I think they're fairly jaded to anything but the most serious problems. I guess I worry about it more as a long term thing...like years of it could damage the lining of the colon.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

I actually just learned of the term the other day, and it seems better than saying rabbit poo.I've tried fiber, but it doesn't seem to help too much. All my stools aren't scybalous, only first thing in the morning or in the evening, but I rarely can go in the evening because they are hard to pass at that time. It doesn't seem to matter if everything else is soft. I actually can have both scybalous and soft at one time. I think I get spasms in the sigmoid and that causes it. My transit time is actually on the quick side (less than 24 hours), so that makes me worry less about problems. I'll try fiber again and see what happens. I've mentioned it to MDs but I think they're fairly jaded to anything but the most serious problems. I guess I worry about it more as a long term thing...like years of it could damage the lining of the colon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

I get this at times - moreso since I've been taking calcium. Did a search and can find almost nothing on scybalous stools. You mention that they may be the result of something harmful. What is that? You have me worried now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

I get this at times - moreso since I've been taking calcium. Did a search and can find almost nothing on scybalous stools. You mention that they may be the result of something harmful. What is that? You have me worried now.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

Randie, I just meant while it could be caused by something harmful I was confident mine was caused by something not inherently dangerous (IBS). I think lots of things could cause it...like colon cancer for example, but if you've been to an MD I'm sure yours is from IBS and there's nothing to worry about. I didn't mean to make it sound like scybalous stools are usually the result of something harmful. In fact, I'm sure the opposite is true, and they're usually the result of harmless spasms. I'm just wondering about the effects of scybalous stools...since it's a hard substance being moved along the colon. Does anyone know if people with persistant C suffer from any problems other than fissures and Hemmies?


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

Randie, I just meant while it could be caused by something harmful I was confident mine was caused by something not inherently dangerous (IBS). I think lots of things could cause it...like colon cancer for example, but if you've been to an MD I'm sure yours is from IBS and there's nothing to worry about. I didn't mean to make it sound like scybalous stools are usually the result of something harmful. In fact, I'm sure the opposite is true, and they're usually the result of harmless spasms. I'm just wondering about the effects of scybalous stools...since it's a hard substance being moved along the colon. Does anyone know if people with persistant C suffer from any problems other than fissures and Hemmies?


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I have had C and scybalous stools for 16 yrs and the only problems I have had from it are fissures.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I have had C and scybalous stools for 16 yrs and the only problems I have had from it are fissures.


----------

